# Carpenter Ants & Trees



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

If ants are actually attacking the tree the tree was damaged to begin with

If these are Red carpenter ants they are living in a void in the tree 
Either in a crotch, an air pocket in the roots or a void caused by rot

Just treat the nest with an aerosol pyrethrin 565 and 3.6.10 are my favorites)
and be done with them

if there is a hole or void caused by rot that is not threatening the tree like citrus trees get
The old treat was to fill the hole with concrete I have been seeing growers using canned foam lately


----------

